# Length of pregnancy



## tipsybub (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a platy which I believe is pregnant. 4 weeks ago tomorrow I noticed the gravid spot and after doing some research I discovered this possibly means she is pregnant. I have been expecting her to grow in size as the babies grow. Only the black spot has grown, she has not grown in size at all herself.

Is this likely to mean she has absorbed the babies? I have read up and the 'norm' apprears to be 1 month pregnancy but as mine has not ballooned in size I am guessing she has aborted them?

Does the spot then disappear, or is there a length of time before she may become pregnant again?

Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Actually, the fish don't necessarily its mainly their bellies that grow. 4 weeks is the average a live bearer gives birth, but some can be longer, some can be shorter. I have a guppy who gives birth like every 30 or so days. I have another I bought preggo, she looked about...eh...2 weeks preg and she dindn't fianlly give birth until a month had passed. So no, it doesn't mean she is absorbing them. 

Has her stomach gotten boxy?
How is her appetite?
How is her swimming behavior?

I can tell you more if you answer those! Good luck!
Can you post a pic?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Actually, the fish don't necessarily its mainly their bellies that grow. 4 weeks is the average a live bearer gives birth, but some can be longer, some can be shorter. I have a guppy who gives birth like every 30 or so days. I have another I bought preggo, she looked about...eh...2 weeks preg and she didn't fianlly give birth until a month had passed. So no, it doesn't mean she is absorbing them. 

Has her stomach gotten boxy?
How is her appetite?
How is her swimming behavior?

I can tell you more if you answer those! Good luck!
Can you post a pic?


----------



## tipsybub (Oct 6, 2011)

Her stomach doesnt appear to have changed shape at all. Thats what I've been looking out for. We had her for about a month before we noticed the gravid spot and then its been about another month since that tomorrow.

In the pictures the black spot doesnt look very dark (I'm not great at the photo taking) but the spot is very dark and has gotten bigger than when we first noticed it.

She eats fine, her appetite hasnt changed.
She swims fine, nothings changed about that either. She doesnt tend to hide away or anything.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Is that a gravid spot is it just her anal fin?


----------



## tipsybub (Oct 6, 2011)

I have highlighted the area that I'm talking about. Like I said, I'm not great at taking clear photo's but the area in real life is very dark black and alot larger than when we first noticed it.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

She looks like she could be pregnant. Not very big stomach so maybe not. BUT, I could be wrong because one of my platy I have randomlly gave birth and she didn't look preggo at all! I've had her for like three months and she never gave birth before then so it was weird. Btw I love that fish shes so pretty and your tank is too.

P.S. it may just be a virgin spot. I had a guppy I bought that hadn' mated with any males. I finally got her to and shes due any day now. Stomach is small though so your platy possibly is on her first batch or so. The older they get the bgger bellies. First batches are always a small amount like 5-8. My first batch was only 3.


----------

